# Dossier de partage : Linux et VMware



## Mike_p687 (17 Septembre 2007)

Salut je voudrais pouvoir accéder, depuis Linux Ubuntu que je fais tourner dans VMware Fusion sur mon MacBook....

J'ai créer un dossier partagé (maison) dans VMware mais je ne l'ai pas trouvé dans Linux ! 

Quelqu'un peut-il m'aider SVP ?

Merci


----------



## Thierry6 (17 Septembre 2007)

pour moi il y est bien, il est dans */mnt/hgfs*
comme indiqué dans l'aide.


----------



## Mike_p687 (18 Septembre 2007)

Mais ça c'est un dossier Linux !

Donc y a moyen de partager des fichiers Linux mais pas MAC...:mouais: 

Puisqu'on ne peut pas accéder à ce dossier depuis MAC OS X...


----------



## Thierry6 (18 Septembre 2007)

ok, je détaille.

tu crées un dossier par exemple "partage" sous OX; moi je l'ai mis à la racine de mon répertoire utilisateur mais tu peux le mettre ailleurs.

dans VMWare, tu le déclares dans "virtual machine,  settings , shared folders" en tant que dossier partagé (tu peux browser pour aller le chercher, bien cocher Enable") et ça marche.

ensuite, sous Linux, tu vas le chercher dansmnt hgfs

ps : au préalable, il faut avoir installeé les VMWare Tools


----------



## bompi (19 Septembre 2007)

Au pire, tu utilises FUSE (avec SSH par exemple).


----------

